# Creek Bottom find,  Judd Ink Well & how much Debris will Fit in a 1"x1" Hole.



## CreekWalker (Apr 12, 2017)

Walking to a digging site, I spotted this glass object flush in the creek bottom. Dug the little chuck of glass out, with a sharp chisel point, where it had laid for 100 or more years. Realizing, it is a inkwell and not a ink bottle, I checked the base, and discovered it is marked JUDD. Amazingly, this is my first dug inkwell. Afterward,  from digging a good soda bottle pit, I brought it home , and dropped it in the soaker. The next day , took a old flexible grapefruit knife , and carefully dug the rock and sand impacted in the little one inch wide by one inch deep well , dumping it in a milk glass pot lid. Really amazed at the 
amount of debris that deposited,  over the years, in the little inkwell. Another grain of sand would not fit in it.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2017)

Neat find.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 13, 2017)

That is a very interesting story. Thanks for sharing.
Jim S.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 27, 2017)

Cool find.


----------



## Porterhouse (Jun 12, 2017)

Cool find!


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2017)

what is a JUDD inkwell , is it some kind of special maker , really not at all familiar with ink wells , never really find them either


----------

